# [Fri 21st Jun 2013] BRIXTON PARTY NIGHT with rockabilly, funk and party tunes (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

Prince Albert
418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]
Tel: 020 7274 3771
Facebook event

DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We're going for a DJ-only party night in Brixton so get redy to bust some moves!

We'll have a team of well oiled DJs serving up party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, ska, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it's FREE all night, dammit!

DJs on the night to include:

*FRANKIE FROM THE DOG*
The rockabilly king and the chain rattling titan of the turntables will be making the short journey down Coldharbour Lane to spin some monster 50s motorbike-revving tunes.

*EDITOR*
Alcohol fuelled and ready to get the dance floor pumping, Mr Ed wil be slamming down ska, indie, punk, dance, rocknroll, motown, skiffle, rock, kylie'n'tom and drum'n'bass.

*DJ MAGGOT (Bitter Sound System)*
A feast of old school funk, soul dancehall, spiced up with some punk and new wave.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-dj-night-june-2013.html


----------

